# Background sounds but no voice...



## emmap (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, i have a problem with my computer its got Win 7 on it and i have a Muse XL sound card i got given in it, it was working fine till one day i got on my comp and clicked on a tv show i downloaded thru VUZE ... well then the probs started, i got background sound but no voice, sometimes got a snippet of voice but then it would go again, i thought i had downloaded a virus so checked comp with Microsoft security essentials but nothing came up, after looking at other movies/programs on my comp i noticed they all did the same thing, voices gone but background there fine. i took my sound card out and uninstalled the drivers then a few days later after trying everything i could, i put it back in, now i have computer sounds but still no voice.... how do i fix this problem.
please help! 

Laymans terms please! i am definately not a computer whizz  thnx guys xx


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's a video only issue, test with another media player. Give VLC a try.


----------



## emmap (Mar 9, 2011)

i just got onto win med player and tried playing a song and it had same thing going on, like the voices are coming from the bottom of a well.... 
and when i try asking a question on ebay the security code is always effed up so i play it through my speakers to get the correct numbers, well that wont work either...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with another set of speakers or headphones to rule out a speaker/connectivity issue.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

On a side note, as the Windows audio sounds are normal, it would appear to be configuration or codec issue. Testing with another media player prove/disprove this theory.


----------



## emmap (Mar 9, 2011)

i changed it to divx and downloaded it all but it wont play voices still 
quick time doesnt play it and suggests to play video with divx....
do you think it has something to do with the comp itself or is it just a program im using?


----------



## emmap (Mar 9, 2011)

ok so downloaded new sound card drivers and i now have voice but its very weak, comparing the sounds and voices, the sounds overrule the voice by sound and a half to voice ratio........ so the voices are in the background i guess you could say. its sort of sounds as though i have to turn my speakers up but when i do it doesnt get any better just a tiny bit louder all round....


----------



## emmap (Mar 9, 2011)

but in youtube i get distortion instead of voice but i do get clear background sounds


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Speaker type (ie: stereo or surround)? Verify the audio setup in Windows, especially the speaker setup and test the speaker output to verify all speakers are working properly. Many audio driver/software packages also have advanced audio options such as special effects and such, ensure it is set to default or disabled.

Audio, especially for specific video types (such as avi/divx) can also be set/adjusted in the audio codecs used by the media player. Hence the suggestion to test using a player such as VLC, which doesn't use your installed codecs as it has it's own.


----------



## TrevaUk (Apr 19, 2008)

The sound you are decribing is known as the OOPS effect (Out Of Phase Stereo), it's caused by mixing the left channel with an inverted copy of the right channel (or vice versa), The result is usually a mono sound with vocals, drums, base (or anything that is the same on both channels effectively canceled out)

It's most commonly caused by a cross in the speaker wires or the 3.5mm jack on the sound card is not fully pushed in or is faulty.


----------

